# Coast Soccer Brackets 2019



## 1dad2boys (Jun 18, 2019)

Any idea when the first draft comes out?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 18, 2019)

2017 - June 20
2018 - June 22


----------



## 1dad2boys (Jun 18, 2019)

And that is why I like this group. #knowledge


----------



## Dargle (Jun 19, 2019)

June 21 might be a good guess.  They've often, but not always, released brackets on Friday, which provides a bit of a "cooling off period" over the weekend before clubs start to call/email about bracket appeals.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 19, 2019)

Why did I get a *disagree *for posting the correct dates from the last two years?


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 19, 2019)

Dargle said:


> June 21 might be a good guess.  They've often, but not always, released brackets on Friday, which provides a bit of a "cooling off period" over the weekend before clubs start to call/email about bracket appeals.


Chance it might not be until June 28th this year.   Always fun to see who is in your bracket for the year.   Am I the only one that goes to https://youthsoccerrankings.us/ to look at the other teams rankings?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 19, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Why did I get a *disagree *for posting the correct dates from the last two years?


Maybe "JustaFan" is Michelle Romero


----------



## timbuck (Jun 19, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Maybe "JustaFan" is Michelle Romero


Isn’t Michelle the scdsl person?
Or are you saying she dislikes it because Coast usually gets their stuff out before her?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 19, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Why did I get a *disagree *for posting the correct dates from the last two years?


Sorry jrceasar, that was a mishit, my thumbs too big.  AndvI am not Michelle Romero.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 19, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Maybe "JustaFan" is Michelle Romero


Go to be a while perhaps?  what are the odds this year for those DSL schedules?


----------



## Zdrone (Jun 20, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Go to be a while perhaps?  what are the odds this year for those DSL schedules?


2 1/2 before the first game in Sept?

Everyone’s in their cars, engines idling, then the email hits


----------



## timbuck (Jun 20, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Maybe "JustaFan" is Michelle Romero


She loves when everyone emails her in the middle of August asking for schedule updates.
And she loves to reply to emails using multiple font colors, sizes, bold and italics.  Really drives the point home.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 20, 2019)

Brackets are up (though maybe they aren't final) if you look for them: 
Look up and select your *CLUB.* Change the YEAR in the URL line to 2019. They are there; didn't see them there yesterday.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 20, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Brackets are up (though maybe they aren't final) if you look for them:
> Look up and select your *CLUB.* Change the YEAR in the URL line to 2019. They are there; didn't see them there yesterday.


Example:
https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/standings?YEAR=2019&SEASON=FALL&SEX=B&AGE=16&BRACKET=0P

This is 2003 premier, interesting that Fusion USL 2 academy is playing CSL and not USL 2 but I hear that the competition and number of clubs in USL 2 is not good so might take them a few years to build that up


----------



## Soccermom5 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is it normal to have a gold bracket (with 12 teams) and no silver elite? Or do you think they are still working on separating the teams? Last year in our age group there was one silver elite, a few silver brackets, and a ton of bronze. So having a gold bracket is new...especially with no silver elite


----------



## jpeter (Jun 20, 2019)

Soccermom5 said:


> Is it normal to have a gold bracket (with 12 teams) and no silver elite? Or do you think they are still working on separating the teams? Last year in our age group there was one silver elite, a few silver brackets, and a ton of bronze. So having a gold bracket is new...especially with no silver elite


Not enough teams likely are you referring to girls 2008 or younger
https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/standings?SEX=G&AGE=11&BRACKET=1G&SEASON=fall&YEAR=2019

Not likely to add other divisions but some teams to a limited degree might move up/down


----------



## Soccermom5 (Jun 20, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Not enough teams likely are you referring to girls 2008 or younger
> https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/standings?SEX=G&AGE=11&BRACKET=1G&SEASON=fall&YEAR=2019
> 
> Not likely to add other divisions but some teams to a limited degree might move up/down


Yes, 2008. Just odd because a lot of the teams that are in the Gold bracket were in Silver last year...and like towards the bottom of the silver bracket. Not sure how they could jump to Gold. You’d think that they would keep the top 6 teams in gold and then drop the rest to Silver Elite, even bringing teams up from Silver if they needed more teams


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Jun 23, 2019)

Soccermom5 said:


> Yes, 2008. Just odd because a lot of the teams that are in the Gold bracket were in Silver last year...and like towards the bottom of the silver bracket. Not sure how they could jump to Gold. You’d think that they would keep the top 6 teams in gold and then drop the rest to Silver Elite, even bringing teams up from Silver if they needed more teams


That’s what we were wondering. If you look through all the age groups, the 2008 girls are the only ones lacking a silver elite bracket. We thought there might be a Silver Elite North & South, so we were shocked to see all the teams lumped into one gold bracket.


----------



## TopFlight (Aug 13, 2019)

Heard tentative schedules are out, anyone know how to find them?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 13, 2019)

TopFlight said:


> Heard tentative schedules are out, anyone know how to find them?


You need to be a Club Official or Team Manager. CSL sent out an email with login details to access the 'working schedule' which is basically the draft version so teams can check their schedule against field permits. Usually quite a bit of chopping and changing before the schedules are fixed and published for everyone to view.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Aug 16, 2019)

Any guess as to when they will officially be released to the public? It’s so hard to make work schedules for those of us that have to do it 6-8 weeks ahead and work weekends. We just want to be able to make the games.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Aug 16, 2019)

Here is what CSL sent out July 30th. 

*AUGUST*: Last week of August, schedules are posted for 2019. _*Requests for coaching conflicts can't be accepted...there are too many coaches with more than one team - every change for conflict causes more conflicts for others, which brings about more requests.*_


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Aug 16, 2019)

1dad2boys said:


> Here is what CSL sent out July 30th.
> 
> *AUGUST*: Last week of August, schedules are posted for 2019. _*Requests for coaching conflicts can't be accepted...there are too many coaches with more than one team - every change for conflict causes more conflicts for others, which brings about more requests.*_


Thanks so much!


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Aug 22, 2019)

CSL posted on Instagram that schedules will be out tomorrow


----------



## pewpew (Aug 22, 2019)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> CSL posted on Instagram that schedules will be out tomorrow


Which really means two more weeks.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 22, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Which really means two more weeks.


That would be SCDSL.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Aug 23, 2019)

I am as shocked as you but the schedules are up. Good luck everyone!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 23, 2019)

Why is it when you need to travel 90 minutes to a game they give you an 8 am start.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Aug 23, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Why is it when you need to travel 90 minutes to a game they give you an 8 am start.


For 7/8 year old girls


----------



## tabletop (Aug 23, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Why is it when you need to travel 90 minutes to a game they give you an 8 am start.


It got me wondering just how bad can a drive get?  I am sure someone can find a tougher drive but how about this one?

G05 Oxnard Pal @ G05 Palm Desert - Sept 21, 10:00 AM.  Drive time each way according to Google = 3 hours 31 minutes.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 23, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Why is it when you need to travel 90 minutes to a game they give you an 8 am start.


Donating half a day for a single game makes you wonder how it can be worth it for the youngers?  

Say ~ 1 hour of actual play but between the travel time+ warmups your spending~  5 hrs total for a single game.   The kicker is if you end up playing some team for your area out at one of the complexs. 

Enjoy the drive time with them when their young, we always tired to make it about the journey also so would check things out/ stop for a get together  after the games or whatever to get more out of the long rides.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 23, 2019)

tabletop said:


> It got me wondering just how bad can a drive get?  I am sure someone can find a tougher drive but how about this one?
> 
> G05 Oxnard Pal @ G05 Palm Desert - Sept 21, 10:00 AM.  Drive time each way according to Google = 3 hours 31 minutes.


Dang that's a full days trip, crazy


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Aug 23, 2019)

tabletop said:


> It got me wondering just how bad can a drive get?  I am sure someone can find a tougher drive but how about this one?
> 
> G05 Oxnard Pal @ G05 Palm Desert - Sept 21, 10:00 AM.  Drive time each way according to Google = 3 hours 31 minutes.


Wow...that’s got to be a winner for longest. We are in Ventura County and have to go to Bakersfield for a game but all of a sudden after reading your post, it doesn’t seem so bad. 

Enjoy the one on one time with your child. We will be bored and reminiscing about these long drives with them in the blink of an eye.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 23, 2019)

tabletop said:


> It got me wondering just how bad can a drive get?  I am sure someone can find a tougher drive but how about this one?
> 
> G05 Oxnard Pal @ G05 Palm Desert - Sept 21, 10:00 AM.  Drive time each way according to Google = 3 hours 31 minutes.


Do you have a kid at this level?

Both teams play each other twice so they both get to make that drive.   We play both teams.  Being in Corona we get to split the distance at least.  The 8 am vs Palm Desert is the pain.   The trip to Oxnard for 1 PM game I don't mind it.  Plus a can grab a pie from Toppers Pizza.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 23, 2019)

tabletop said:


> It got me wondering just how bad can a drive get?  I am sure someone can find a tougher drive but how about this one?
> 
> G05 Oxnard Pal @ G05 Palm Desert - Sept 21, 10:00 AM.  Drive time each way according to Google = 3 hours 31 minutes.


In Boys 06 Gold North, Central Coast Condors has a 196 mile one way trip to Norwalk in October (3 hours and 40 minutes there and 4+ hours back), but at least those boys are older and their parents should know what they signed up f0r with a Gold team.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2019)

Hasn't gold/premier always included some lengthy drives?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 23, 2019)

The drive times for some games are utterly ludicrous. But don't forget, so many people demand that their 8 year old play in the top flight because they are an elite player, so like I've said before, you've got what you wished for. You have to chuckle at some of it or you'd genuinely cry at the way we adults manage youth soccer...


----------



## MWN (Aug 23, 2019)

3 or 4 years ago, my son (2003) played in Coast -- Bronze (U12).  I bitched and complained about Temecula to Palm Desert, but it was Coast and in Coast you travel more.  Now we are back in Coast on a 2000 Gold team and I at least knew that we were going to travel far, between 45 to 90 miles per game (happens as they get older).  But 196 Miles?  Damn.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 23, 2019)

The worst part is that chances are you could play a team at your skill level within 30 minutes away if SCDSL and CSL would merge!!!!


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Aug 23, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Do you have a kid at this level?
> 
> Both teams play each other twice so they both get to make that drive.   We play both teams.  Being in Corona we get to split the distance at least.  The 8 am vs Palm Desert is the pain.   The trip to Oxnard for 1 PM game I don't mind it.  Plus a can grab a pie from Toppers Pizza.


Toppers Pizza is the best


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Aug 23, 2019)

tabletop said:


> It got me wondering just how bad can a drive get?  I am sure someone can find a tougher drive but how about this one?
> 
> G05 Oxnard Pal @ G05 Palm Desert - Sept 21, 10:00 AM.  Drive time each way according to Google = 3 hours 31 minutes.


Might as well make a weekend out of it! Leave on Friday, stay all day Saturday and after Sunday hit the road


----------

